# For those of you who grind meat



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

If you use a crank style grinder and your arm is getting sore, Cabelas is having a sale on their gear reducing drill adapter kit, was $80 now $25. Perhaps they are closing them out.

It has a device that fits either #8/#10 or #22/#32 grinders that you attatch a drill to and now you have and electric grinder. It also comes with a hopper that mounts on the top so you can fill it without the risk of losing your fingers.

The reduction is 33:1. Haven't tried it yet. Seems pretty sturdy. Just wanted to share.

http://tinyurl.com/y672h7


----------

